
Apple Killing Web Apps - prathiks
https://medium.com/awebdeveloper/apples-killing-web-apps-fe161ee049be
======
maxharris
I don't have a problem with this specific thing. Both Apple and Google are
doing things like adding links to apps. This obviously won't please the die-
hard web fanatics, but I think that this is a positive development. Something
has to be done to avoid the Electron performance disaster that has befallen
the desktop, and the only solution I can see is to go native.

Having said that, not being able to install apps from outside the App Store is
a major problem. It's not healthy for our society, in the long-term, for the
App Store and Google Play stores to be limiting the content as they do.

Solution? Let's campaign for openness in native apps! This way, we're not
caught in the position of telling users that they have to put up with inferior
UX and low battery life in exchange for freedom from central control.

------
stunt
So you published two articles on the same day about the same topic! I think
it's more effective to put them together in one piece and thoroughly cover the
topic. The chance of someone actually reading a series on these type of
subjects is very slim.

I just saw the other one and I noticed that both are from the same author.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24325355](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24325355)

